#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  Does website payments standard include a shopping cart?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Website payments standard enables us to accept online payments from customers with or without paypal accounts.
I have a doubt whether website payment standard provide shopping cart or not.


Can you guys clear my doubt, Does website payments standard provide a shopping cart?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Website payments standard enables us to accept online payments from customers with or without paypal accounts.
> I have a doubt whether website payment standard provide shopping cart or not.
> 
> 
> Can you guys clear my doubt, Does website payments standard provide a shopping cart?


Yes they do! 
Shopping carts allow online customers to browse items, make multiple selections, view shipping, taxes and other costs up front, and then pay for all items in a single payment.

----------

